

Brazil Drafts An 'Anti-ACTA': A Civil Rights-Based Framework For The Internet - nextparadigms
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20111004/04402516196/brazil-drafts-anti-acta-civil-rights-based-framework-internet.shtml

======
SoftwareMaven
Maybe Orson Scott Card is right. Maybe Brazil will be a place of great
influence in the future. I would very seriously consider moving to a country
that actually focused on governing its people while allowing business to
continue in an intelligent fashion.

Sadly, I don't know where that would be at the moment, but I wouldn't feel bad
about learning Portuguese if it turned out to be Brazil.

~~~
nandemo
> Sadly, I don't know where that would be at the moment

At the moment that would probably be the US, or Canada, or one of the European
powers. Probably not any emerging country. Certainly not Brazil.

I'm Brazilian. Brazil has come a long way in the past 20 years, but corruption
is still way worse than the corruption that happens in the US. To sum up, in
the US you have a music industry lobby donating money to candidates which then
vote in favor of copyright laws. In Brazil we have Colombian drug lords
associated with the ruling party.

Just because people in UK and US are protesting in the streets it doesn't mean
that things are in any way close to the crap that happens in developing
countries. It just means you have different standards.

~~~
dizidoro
"In Brazil we have Colombian drug lords associated with the ruling party." I'm
also from Brasil. Whhaaat?? from where did you take this man? there is no
evidence or anything about that, don't just say things you can't prove. Thats
not even on the good media.

~~~
nandemo
> don't just say things you can't prove.

It was on Estado de Sao Paulo e Veja, as diego_moita said.

(in English)
[http://en.wikinews.org/wiki/Brazilian_President_party_receiv...](http://en.wikinews.org/wiki/Brazilian_President_party_received_money_from_FARC,_say_documents)

(in Portuguese)
[http://pt.wikinews.org/wiki/FARC_pedem_para_participar_mais_...](http://pt.wikinews.org/wiki/FARC_pedem_para_participar_mais_ativamente_do_Foro_de_S%C3%A3o_Paulo)

Info on a related incident was leaked to wikileaks too.
<http://wikileaks.org/cable/2006/07/06BRASILIA1511.html>

> _In a decision taken and kept in secret, the Brazilian National Committee on
> Refuges (CONARE) July 14 granted political refugee status to Francisco
> Antonio Cadena Collazos (known in Brazil as Olivera Medina), the so-called
> Ambassador to Brazil of the FARC (Revolutionary Armed Forces of Colombia),
> who was arrested in Brazil in August 2005 at the request of Interpol, based
> on a Colombian arrest warrant which included charges of murder for terrorist
> purposes, kidnapping, extortion and terrorism._

~~~
gldalmaso
Being in the media is not any kind of proof, specially the media you just
cited.

~~~
nandemo
The second link has a transcription of the FARC website. It's not a rumour,
FARC used to be present in the Foro de Sao Paulo meetings. But of course
you're free to reject any evidence you want.

------
sankara
India is doing good in software patents and drug patents as well. Software
cannot be patented and drugs have to be innovative (incremental is not good
enough).

[http://articles.timesofindia.indiatimes.com/2011-01-13/india...](http://articles.timesofindia.indiatimes.com/2011-01-13/india-
business/28379392_1_leena-menghaney-ritonavir-patent-applications)

------
j_m_f
This is a great piece of legislation, it's sad that here in Canada we're
seeing the opposite with the current government proposing a pretty draconian
copyright bill:

[http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/politics/law-cracks-
down...](http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/politics/law-cracks-down-on-
digital-piracy-in-canada/article2184521/)

------
joaopedro
You know what's weird? I'm brazilian, I follow up this kind of content and I
just found out about this here on Hacker News. I haven't seem an article about
this in any of the big portals.

Anyway, IMHO, one of the most important parts of the bill are the Article 14
and Article 15. I've seen some increase in bloggers getting sued because of
other people's comments on their blog, and the problem also spits out on
social networks and other user generated content sites every now and then.
Finally we get a sign that someone is looking into that.

~~~
dizidoro
Me too! the mainstream midia in Brasil is in really bad shape.

~~~
rbanffy
Mainstream media is in bad shape everywhere and Brazil is no exception.
Unfortunately our media outlets appear to make extra efforts not to anger
current government (whatever the current government is).

You want an example? It took weeks for Occupy Wall St to be mentioned on CNN.
I don't remember I saw anything on the police abuse happening there either.

------
thiagofm
I'm brazilian and I don't think that its a WOHOO act or something. It's just
that US and EU governments are so full of interests(and shit) that it looks
good.

We don't have a big(and stupid) elite like the US does, so things stay
reasonable.

~~~
bluedanieru
Wait until subverting your government gets a bit more lucrative. Then, enjoy
the ride :-)

~~~
davidw
I think that Brazil is anything but immune to money in politics:

<http://www.economist.com/node/15580390>

~~~
thiagofm
"Brazil is probably no more corrupt than other countries of similar size and
wealth. It came out better than China and India and a long way ahead of Russia
in the latest index of perceptions of corruption compiled by Transparency
International, a German NGO. Brazil is blessed with competitive and aggressive
media and tenacious institutions that investigate such scandals, revolving
around the public-prosecutor’s office, a semi-autonomous part of the federal
government and its local equivalents. This scrutiny has a price: the
government thinks that another watchdog, the audit tribunal, is holding up
spending on infrastructure unnecessarily."

------
nodata
ACTA hasn't been waved around in front of normal people enough to get to the
point where everyone can articulate why it is a bad idea.

~~~
seclorum
Its a bad idea because it propagates class ordering on the basis of knowledge.

------
5tinger
wow! this needs more international support!

------
bluedanieru
>ACTA is the last-gasp attempt of the US and the EU to preserve their
intellectual monopolies.

If only. No doubt when this fails the bastards will think up something even
more draconian, perhaps forced re-education or lobotomies for downloading
μTorrent.

Western governments have been thoroughly captured by interests that represent
a fraction of a percent of their populations. Anyone who expects this to come
to an end while these governments still exist, is deluding themselves.

------
gcb
All laws in brazil are well thought and mostly free of influence.

The problem lies in the executive.

Basically, there's no enforcement of most laws and others are interpreted as
they want.

~~~
rbanffy
> All laws in brazil are well thought and mostly free of influence.

I wouldn't go as far.

Starting a company is insanely complicated. Shutting one down is ten times as
bad.

~~~
gcb
because of dumb bureaucratic stuff.

most of the time your papers stay in one place for no reason for years
...mostly when it's going trhu the IRS equivalent.

